# Ride of a C50



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm a long time admirer of the C50 and would love to know from all of you lucky ones how it compared to your previous ride. What was the biggest noticeable difference? I would love to pull the trigger but want to know if this lust is originating from my head or my heart. I currently ride a Merckx AXM and Cervelo Carbon Soloist, so if you've ridden one of these I would especially want to know your thoughts.
Thanks.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Awesome. .*



jwp75 said:


> I'm a long time admirer of the C50 and would love to know from all of you lucky ones how it compared to your previous ride.


I also have a Wilier Izoard in addition to my C50. . The C50 is all I ride now. It takes the crappiest chip-seal roads and makes them pleasant ! And the frames being available in 1cm diff sizes, it's possible for most people to get a "custom" fit. It was worth every penny! Oh yea, I still (after 2 years) find myself (and others) eyeballing it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KATZRKOL said:


> And the frames being available in 1cm diff sizes,


Sad that this isn't considered normal these days.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

I've ridden tons of different bikes and materials throughout the years at all levels of competition and for mere sport. For me, the C-50 has been by far the most integrated ride I have experienced. I was suprised at how organic and comfortable the bike was and is. I was so used to dead carbon feel that the C-50 blew me away. I can't get off the damn thing. All of my prior bikes I got for free. But, when it came time to actually buy something (i retired from racing) for mere enjoyment, the C-50 won big-time. I'd race it any day (IF I got it free).


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd back up everything gun2head says on this. The C50 is an amazing bike for riding every day - I do anything up to 100 miles on it. So far, 10,000 miles and still "can't keep of it". It is very reassuring, comfortable and quiet when you can't be bothered to think yet has all the zip and solid muscle if you want to push it. It rides like a heavy bike in some ways, it is so stable. It's the only carbon bike I have - tried a C40 and (I'm afraid to say) didn't rate it much. Likewise a deRosa King. My other Colnagos are all steel, so is my Merckx Corsa 01, and my Hetchins Italia, and my Jack Taylor. All superb bikes ( I've ditched others that weren't) but the C50 is in a different league. The only caveat - equipe it with the very best of everything. Then forget about any other bike.


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I have both a C-40 and C-50.
the 40 is very nice, the 50 is beyond belief


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a C50 that I want sell.

57cm Traditional
Full Campy Records
Mavic E.S. wheelsets


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

edmundjaques said:


> It rides like a heavy bike in some ways, it is so stable. .


I agree with this. When I had mine, I remember thinking "its like driving a big caddilac!". Meant in a good way. It's just -that- smooth a ride.
I have an R3 currently. It is much faster handling than the C50, but not nearly as smooth or comfortable.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

too bad it's a 57 coz any smaller and i'll want it!!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Competitive Cyclist has C50 sale right now frame/fork for 2900.
I'm sorely tempted but I already got my 2007 bike


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

They don't have it in my size or I might have bought one myself.


----------



## raticosa (Apr 6, 2012)

KATZRKOL said:


> *Awesome. .*
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Wilier Izoard in addition to my C50. . The C50 is all I ride now. It takes the crappiest chip-seal roads and makes them pleasant ! And the frames being available in 1cm diff sizes, it's possible for most people to get a "custom" fit. It was worth every penny! Oh yea, I still (after 2 years) find myself (and others) eyeballing it.


Hello, and sorry for the old thread revival but wondering if the C50 love is still around for these riders and especially interested in how you can compare the C50 to your Izoard as I've just bought an older Izoard which feels suspiciously similar to my much older Columbus Aelle tubed Torpado. 

Thanks to anyone still around from this thread or other C50 folks....


----------

